# AR 15s, AR10s, NIGHT VISION GOGGLES, and THERMAL SCOPES



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, if you have never been hog hunting at night with nightvision and thermal imaging it is about as much fun as a man can have with his clothes still on:cheers:. We had 3 night vision goggles, 3 AR 15s, and 2 AR 10s with thermal scopes. Along with our thermal flir with a 10 inch screen we went out up here in Madisonville the last 2 nights. The first night we killed 7 and perferorated several more it was a blast and the first time I have ever been! Didn't get pictures of those guys but all were about 150 to 200 lbs. We cut out the backstraps and had em for dinner man thats good eatin!! And last night we saw this bad boy and 1 shot from the AR 10 was all it took check out those cutters! Enjoy.......


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Big daddy


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

cutters


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

<<<<<<WOODIE!!!!!!

With that kinda gear it's obvious that you have too much money to spend.....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Not me unfortunately =( I do have a few friends in high places though.........


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

That is just plain bad ***!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

You guys got some great gear!


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

SAAAAWWWWEEEETTTTTTT!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah the gear made all the difference in the world. The hogs literally had NO CHANCE. We would find the large groups using the thermal flir which could literally see a deer bedded down at a 1000 yds when you can't see your hand it front of your face. Once we located them we would sneak up to within 30 yards. I had the goggles and the Ar15 that had an IR laser that you can only see with the night vision. We would all pick out a hog put the laser on the ear hole and let er rip at the same time firing from the hip. The goal was to keep the laser on the Pig and keep shootin till he fell and move to the next it was the BIGGEST adrenaline rush! The .308 round of the AR10 is devastating compared to the .223 of the Ar 15 when you hit one with the 10 it just doesn't keep running. This was the first time I have ever been and to anyone who ever gets the opportunity to go on a hunt like this don't pass it up its something you will never forget i promise............


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Now that's some serious hog eradication. equipment! I'm jealous. You guys need to do a video w/ the thermal imaging!
Jerry


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw a video of that and really got the bug. Then I priced the equipment and decided I wasn't really that mad at them. Sure looks like it would be a blast though.


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Man you cant get any better than that....all the stuff you need to hog hunt.......


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, nice gear. I think that FLIR optic runs around $12,000?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

the one we had wasn't that much mayby 3 or 4 but my man said you can get a darn get one for about 1500 it is worth it the woods at night absolutely come alive you see things that you couldn't even see during the day....


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

shauntexex said:


> the one we had wasn't that much mayby 3 or 4 but my man said you can get a darn get one for about 1500 it is worth it the woods at night absolutely come alive you see things that you couldn't even see during the day....


How do you know Clark?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

your talking about the price of the night vision not the infared scope right?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

redlegg said:


> How do you know Clark?


Thats him he is a hell of a guy. Met him through bowfishing and when I mentioned I had just gotten my insurance adjuster license he offered to take me in for a few days and have Carl help me out with xactimate. It was a fun couple days needless to say...


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> your talking about the price of the night vision not the infared scope right?


The thermal scopes are considerably more I was talking about the thermal flir imaging system which includes a thermal camera and screen check out ebay they have a few of them from time to time but with the new president elect stuff like that is going to be a little harder to get.......


----------



## Clarko (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep....that would be me! Hey Redlegg, when are we going to put all our toys together and go play?

To set the record straight, the equipment is as follows :
2- Ar15's (.223) (actually they are Colt Match Target rifles - HBar). Both have IR lasers. One has a daytime scope(for when it ain't dark). The other is fitted with an Eotech. The Eotech works great during the daytime and it has a nightvision mode, so you can aim it with the goggles, mount a PVS14 behind it or shoot it from the hip by using the laser. (that's what I call the Windows mode....put the dot on the hog then "point and click")

2- DPMS AR10's (.308). One has a 6x Raptor night scope....the other has a thermal sight (PAS13). Also fitted with IR lasers.

1 - Raytheon thermal imager (uncooled microbolometer) hooked to a dash-mounted monitor

We wear AN/AVS 9 aviator style goggles (auto-gated). 

Transportation is a LandRover RSOV. (Ranger Special Operations Vehicle) (I retired the Bad Boy Buggy)

Goggles are running $4000+. Good thermal sights will start at 8k. Night vision sights at 6k.

I'll admit, these are expensive toys, but when you consider the damage that feral hogs are doing to pastures, it's worth it.....especially when you're trying to keep the hog population down on 10,000 acres....plus it's a hoot! 

Most of this stuff can be found on eBay.....just be careful of scams. (If you have any questions about something, just pm me...I'll try to help) There are very few sellers I trust. One is jrmyers. I've known Randy a lot of years. He actually has a pair of autogated AN/AVS 9's up right now. State of the art!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm ready, plenty of pork that needs a good wackin in these parts.



Clarko said:


> Yep....that would be me! Hey Redlegg, when are we going to put all our toys together and go play?


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Man....that is toooo coooll.....love it...gotta go try that out myself..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Not to take away from the original thread, but did anyone else notice the coyote amongst the hogs in the Jager Pro video that B2 posted? Never woulda thunk!
Jerry


----------



## Clarko (Nov 18, 2008)

Sace said:


> Man....that is toooo coooll.....love it...gotta go try that out myself..


Like Shaun said in his original post......it's about as much fun as you can have, with your clothes still on!

On Shaun's trip, we had 2 coyotes closing in on the second group of hogs that we got into....they got within about 20 yards of the hogs before we cut loose. We ignored the yotes and went to work on the pigs. (that way you get to shoot the yotes, the next day, off of the gutpile!)

I get a "a little excited" everytime I see that video !


----------

